# Fishing Rod License



## Mattuk

I've just sent away for mine and my Fathers rod licenses. 
Mine $45
Fathers $29 (OAP)

What do you guy's have to pay?


----------



## On a call

If you are fishing in or on non public waters and own the land or are the children or grand children you are exempt...other wise $ 42.00 for non resident Michigan which included a trout and salmon stamp. Ohio resident is $ 19.00 and allows you to take trout and salmon no extra charge.


----------



## Mattuk

http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/recreation/fishing/31497.aspx

Should tell you all about ours.


----------



## On a call

Does it take about 1.5 pounds to make a dollar ?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes I think its about that.


----------



## Ruger

I pay $40 dollars for a combination fishing and small game license.


----------



## youngdon

A combination Hunt And Fish is $54.00, that covers small game and all fishing including a trout stamp.


----------



## knapper

I spent $ 61.00 for hunt, fish and trapping. There are some other fees such as King Stamp, brown bear in some areas and other ones that that I can not think of right now.


----------



## Mattuk

Now this is to all of you, I take it that the license you've bought covers both stillwater and running water? How about the sea? Over here to fish coastal waters is free.


----------



## On a call

I grew up fishing Florida also my grandparents lived there in durring the winters. The ocean and golf were free to fish...now there are all sorts of regulations, permits, and licenses.

Ohio and Michigan do not apply.

And yes still and running waters are covered.


----------



## Mattuk

Do you salt water fly fish Brian?


----------



## On a call

No I have not had the chance to fish for bone fish on the flats. I have friend who does and dad has but not me.

That is not to say that I would not take the first chance. It looks like fun. Looks like long casts also.


----------



## Mattuk

I've watched TV shows on fly fishing for bone fish and your right Brian it looks a lot of fun and a bloody good fight too!


----------



## On a call

And no brush to catch your fly and or line onto !!

I would love to hook into a bone or better yet a tarpon.


----------



## Mattuk

Bonefish yes not sure about the Tarpon, I've never been into the big game fishing but I'd like a go at sharks off the beach!


----------



## youngdon

We also hae an Urban fishing license, that covers stocked lakes and ponds in metropolitan areas. G&F stocks trout in the winter and catfish in the summer.


----------



## On a call

Does your state license cover your urban fishing or is it in addition to the state ?


----------



## CO204yoter

here in colorado i payed 56 for a combo liscence with 2 pole stamp and it covers all waters and all fish and the habitat stamp that gives e access to public land and then for 45 dollars you get your parks pass for the whole year and our Liscences are goor till the last day of february


----------



## youngdon

On a call said:


> Does your state license cover your urban fishing or is it in addition to the state ?


Urban fishing is in addition to a state license.


----------



## youngdon

Hey Jason!!! Good to see you around.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> We also hae an Urban fishing license, that covers stocked lakes and ponds in metropolitan areas. G&F stocks trout in the winter and catfish in the summer.


You eat the catfish don't you? What species of cat?


----------



## youngdon

Fried catfish is one of my favorites. We have mostly channel cats, but occassionally we'll catch a flathead.


----------



## Mattuk

Really, what does that taste like?


----------



## youngdon

Catfish ? It's a fairly mild but firm white fish. Large cats can betough and muddy tasting depending on their diet.


----------



## youngdon

I bread them in cornmeal and fry them. Good eats, cole slaw and hush puppies.


----------



## Mattuk

Well I can't say its horrible as I've never tried it!


----------



## youngdon

It's awesome. Remind me when you come here and I'll fry you up a mess.


----------



## Mattuk

I think I look forward to that.


----------



## lucas_shane

Texas= about 40 bucks and its year to day and all water, fresh and salty.

or

29 bucks all fresh water and expires last day of august


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> It's awesome. Remind me when you come here and I'll fry you up a mess.


Fry up a mess it just doesn't sound good!


----------



## catcapper

Theres no ******* in that boys blood.lol.


----------



## Mattuk

catcapper said:


> Theres no ******* in that boys blood.lol.


Would you be referring to me?


----------



## catcapper

Yep---Fried Catfish is as ******* as Granny's Apple Pie, Grits, raccoon hunt'in and Ho-Downs to us Southern fellas.


----------



## youngdon

Yer makin' me hungry Cat !! god only knows what he thinks a HO-DOWN is. And no Matt it is not when someones sister gets shot.


----------



## Mattuk

I was thinking something different so you'd better just say!?

I'll trust you on the catfish too Cat.


----------



## youngdon

It's a Hillbilly shindig ! Clearer ?


----------



## Mattuk

Something to do with music?


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, lots of bluegrass and country, rockabilly, and dancing.


----------



## Mattuk

Interesting!


----------



## youngdon

Most times it's just a big party and everyone brings a dish or they will roast a pig.


----------



## Mattuk

Hog roast now your talking!!


----------



## On a call

Hog roasts is a party jut wanting to get started.

Ever have Shine Matt ?


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Hog roasts is a party jut wanting to get started.
> 
> Ever have Shine Matt ?


No Brian, not sure if I want to ask what that is! Is there a T missing!?


----------



## On a call

No T missing, but there is a Moon missing.

Moonshine, I had relatives in Tennesse who made their own for years. Most of all the ol timers have passed on. However I am sure I have some shirt tail relations that are still making it.

When we would have familly gatherings....Grand dad, Dad, and my uncles could be found sipping a little lighting. Too strong for me.


----------



## Mattuk

I think every country has moonshine Brian.


----------



## On a call

Guessed as much. I was just not certain if you have tried it. When I younger we would add it to the punch.


----------



## Mattuk

No I've not tried it.


----------



## On a call

Smart of you


----------



## Mattuk

What fishing seasons are open to you guys at the moment?


----------



## CO204yoter

First matt you have had shine over there if you have evr had Poteen lol

and here in colorad we can fish for what ever we want there is no season except fishin


----------



## Mattuk

I know what moonshine is and its Irish counterpart Potcheen.

What do you fish for?


----------



## youngdon

CO204yoter said:


> First matt you have had shine over there if you have evr had Poteen lol
> 
> and here in colorad we can fish for what ever we want there is no season except fishin


Good to see you here Jason.

We're the same here Matt no season. Some lakes have slot limits to help the lake produce some bigger fish.


----------



## Mattuk

How does that work Don? I know what a slot limit is. Take pike over here if you remove some 3lb to 8lb you get a better stock of fish but if you take out all the big fish you end up with loads of small pike because the pike control their own numbers and the big ones aren't there to eat the little ones.


----------



## On a call

Yeah there are slot limits on certain species here in Mich, Sturgeon is one not sure of the size but you can only keep a fish if it is under or over a certain size. Allowing the breeders to breed. Michigan had seasons on most of their larger species of fish. Ohio on the other hand has no closed seasons.


----------



## Mattuk

My license came through today just in time for the weekend, maybe a trip out!


----------



## On a call

Pike ? Perch ?

Or trout perhaps.


----------



## Mattuk

Fly fishing for trout!


----------



## On a call

This time of year I am guessin you will using streamers ? Or larvae or stone flies.


----------



## Mattuk

Buzzers or nymphs!


----------



## On a call

What is a buzzer ?


----------



## Mattuk

http://cudafly.com/acatalog/BuzzersStandardByTurrall.html


----------



## On a call

I hope you do well and have a few hook ups. Nice looking flies...which one do you prefer using ?


----------



## Mattuk

I love buzzer fishing, you retrieve the fly very slowly almost as if not at all and you can see a big wave heading at you as the fish steams in to take it, the takes are savage. Thanks Brian we'll see if I get the chance to go anywhere.


----------



## youngdon

The slot worked really well on Roosevelt lake, our largest impoundment, other than those on the Colorado river, in fact I looked at the G&F website and the slot has been removed. That lake is a bass factory. Most of our other slots have to do with trout in some of our smaller lakes. It is as Brian said, to keep the most prolific breeders in the lake.


----------



## Mattuk

Are these rainbow trout, large or small mouth bass Don?


----------



## youngdon

Most of our lower lakes have large and small mouthed bass, mostly large though. The higher elevation lakes are primarily trout, rainbow, browns, cutthroat, apache, and brook. Lees' Ferry on the Colorado below Glenn canyon dam is a world class trout fishery. People come from around the world to fish it, and the scenery is amazing. GC dam is what hold Lake Powell back. We also have a good population of striped bass in some impoundments.


----------



## Mattuk

I like your cutthroat trout. Why did I think striped bass were salt water?


----------



## youngdon

They will live in either. They normally live in the ocean but spawn in fresh water If I remember correctly. However some genius wildlife biologists (actually those from more than one state) decided to put them in lake powell at the top of the Grand Canyon, to control unwanted species, that had no doubt been placed there by numpty's. They said that the water in the lake was too cold for them to spawn, WRONG now the stripers have moved through the entire Colorado river chain of lakes and been transported via the Central Arizona Project Canal to the Phoenix area Lake Pleasant. Stripers eat everything to the point of their own detriment.


----------



## Mattuk

As I was reading that I was thinking striped bass are a big fish so they must be doing some damage to species native to that area of water.


----------



## youngdon

Yes they are. They have really hurt the Large mouth Bass Population it lake Mead and lake Havasu.


----------



## Mattuk

Are they trying to correct the problem by killing any striped bass that are caught?


----------



## youngdon

No, Honestly there is no way that they could short of draining the entire system.


----------



## Mattuk

Bonkers! But what do you and I know about the land or environment we grew up in! Need to wear a suit Don then you no whats best!


----------



## HowlinRed

I'm a little late, but the thought of Matt eatin some fried catfish and sippin on some shine is making me chuckle. Franklin Co. Va. is the moonshine capital of the country. I've heard some pretty good stuff comes out of there.

And he's wearing that hat with the little bow on it.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Bonkers! But what do you and I know about the land or environment we grew up in! Need to wear a suit Don then you no whats best!


I would have thought that they could have tried introducing them into a controlled environment. BUT NOOOOOOOO !!


----------



## youngdon

HowlinRed said:


> I'm a little late, but the thought of Matt eatin some fried catfish and sippin on some shine is making me chuckle. Franklin Co. Va. is the moonshine capital of the country. I've heard some pretty good stuff comes out of there.
> 
> And he's wearing that hat with the little bow on it.


That's called a "deer stalker" I'll have you know. ...Picture him in tweed with the hat !!


----------



## Mattuk

Here we go again on tweed! I'm going to fly fish all season in my deer stalker now! In fact I'm going to buy a new one just for fly fishing!


----------



## catcapper

Way to go Matt---I knew you'd get a sense of humor sooner or later.


----------



## Mattuk

catcapper said:


> Way to go Matt---I knew you'd get a sense of humor sooner or later.


Thank you Cat!


----------



## youngdon

Matt...We'll be needing pictures of that please !


----------



## Mattuk

Fine by me!


----------

